# Just bought an 8 month german/shiloh shepherd:)



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Im new to this forum - I just bought an 8 month old german shepherd from someone who is unable to care for her because of his job. She is beautiful and I've had her checked at the vet... she is not spayed yet so I will have to get that done... 

The owner told me the dog was a King shepherd... I know this is just a myth for overgrown german shepherds, but the lady at petsmart told me that shes probably a shiloh shepherd. Can you guys tell by the pictures? It doesnt matter I love her very much either way, just curious. 

I've started her on Acana Prairie Harvest, and she eats like a champ. Im teaching her basic commands now. I have her on a leash all the time currently unless im indoors... I dont think its wise to let her off until Im certain she wont run. She listens to me when I say come so i think thats a start.

Any advice would be very helpful, thanks


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

On an additional note, she really resembles this breeders dogs here http://www.starfirekingshepherds.com/12298/index.html

The breeder says there Starfire King Shepherds?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Just bought an 8 month german/shiloh shepherd:*










She's beautiful.









The only advise I can offer from your pictures is to re-fit your dogs prong collar. It is sitting too low on the neck and should be sitting much higher, up by the ears.

Here's a simple link on how to fit it:
http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm

Having it sit that high gives much more control over the dog since the strongest part of the neck is the bottom.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!














Congrats on your new addition! Can't give you advice just wanted to tell you welcome and I am going to steal your pup one day.......














j/k


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I don't think she looks like a King or a Shiloh. I think she is a long coat. I can't really tell what her size is. Do you know her weight?

Good idea keeping her on a leash unless she is indoors. Do you have a crate for her? 

Pick up some good books and get enrolled in a reputable training class! I always recommend Patricia McConnell's books right off the bat. I also like the Monks of New Skette. But, a good trainer that is balanced and understands drives, leadership and positive reinforcement will get you a long way!

I like how alert she is and I think she has a gorgeous face! I have a long coat in our service dog program, so I happen to like them very much! 

Good luck! What is her name?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Ohmahgosh what a GORGEOUS girl! You are soooooo lucky to have her







I totally agree on repositioning the prong collar. I'm sorry I can't help w/the King/Shiloh thing. Size & weight would help to know. If I had to guess I'd go with longhair as well. She just doesn't seem to be either King or Shiloh but I know although it doesn't matter to you, it's always nice to be accurate especially when someone asks and because she's not your standard coat people WILL ask A LOT! I know because it happens to me all the time.

If the previous owner got her from a breeder she should have papers which would tell you what she is. 

You forgot to tell us her name!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The King Shepherd is actually a "breed" which was created by crossing German Shepherds with a few other larger breeds. They basically look similar to a large long-coated German Shepherd but they are not, although there was a lot of German Shepherd in the mixture.

Info here:
http://www.americankingshepherdclubinc.com/


The Shiloh Shepherd is another breed which also looks very similar to the King Shepherds, both of which also look similar to a long coated German Shepherd.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is lovely!!! Welcome to you guys and thanks for giving her a great home.

I think she is a long coat GSD, the kings/shilohs I have seen have far less rear angulation than GSD's and your girl's hindquarters say GSD to me. 

Ditto on Pat McConnell's books for a good training and relationship start. And do try to find a good training class to enroll in with her, it will benefit all of you.

Ditto on the fit of the prong, if you feel you need one. If you have her tethered you may want to use a buckle collar for that and save the prong for walks where you feel you need more control. 

I don't see that you have a collar with tags on her and that may be something to consider putting on her for every day wear.

I would also never use a chain leash for walking, they are hard on your hands and can be dangerous, invest in a goog leather leash and it will last the life of your dog and beyond. 

Gee did you really want all that advice???? 

Glad you have her and glad you are here!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful girl you have there, thanks for adopting her and for having good 'leash laws'. welcome to the board, lots of good info here!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

She is so pretty!







I do so love any Coated Shepherd. 

And when you rescue, you fall in love no matter how pure the pup is. If she doesn't have papers, she is what she is and what you want her to be. I agree that she looks like a Long Coat. But I'm not a breeder, just a dog lover.

You will get as much advice and support as you want on this board, so welcome! Hope to see mover of your beautiful girl; I din't ssee a name yet?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am in love with your pretty girl







She is beautiful without a doubt and I am sure you are going to be so happy with her! I would say Long Coat as well. She looks much like my LC male and she has such a sweet face and tender eyes. Can't wait to see more pics of her and to learn her name! Congratulations!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful dog and good for you for taking her on!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. are you going to
enroll her in puppy classes? socialize,
socialize, socialize and train.

does she really need a prong collar?


----------



## HTS (Feb 1, 2009)

She is long stock coat German shepherd. No king or shilo in her, I am positive!

http://www.pixymusic.com/home.html


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, triple the thought she's more along the lines of a coatie, and definitely not a shiloh shepherd. Here's some pics of a shiloh Elsa is friends with. I didn't realize it, but I have no pictures of her standing you can't really tell the difference in the body type so much.

Sheba is a totally matriarch, and Elsa knows she won't play, so she uses her to nap on instead.









This is the shiloh with her long-coat brother. Big difference.









Has your girl been brushed or is he in bad need of a brushing? Elsa kind of looked bizarre-barely even looked like a GSD when we first saw her. She'd never been brushed (we're assuming) and hair was just falling out in clumps). Looks like a totally different dog now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HTS, is she from the kennel you linked? Welcome to both of you, btw.
Your pup is gorgeous!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

god she is gorgeous!!
Congrats


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

Her name is Nalah (got it from the lion king . I tried adjusting her prong collar right behind her ears but it doesnt stay up there, it just slides down... I dont want to make it too tight.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!

I too think she looks like a Long Coated German Shepherd!

She is stunning!

Sounds like you are off to a good start with her. Keep up the good work.

I will second what others have said about the prong collar, it needs to sit up near the ears, it should be pretty snug.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: stizziHer name is Nalah (got it from the lion king . I tried adjusting her prong collar right behind her ears but it doesnt stay up there, it just slides down... I dont want to make it too tight.


Just take a link out. I feel like Jerzey's prong is too tight sometimes but I can still fit two fingers in there. Besides, you've got all of that hair that's in the way so it's going to seem tight when it really isn't.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to put a flatbuckle collar below Jax's prong to get it to stay in place. Use a nice wide nylon one. She had a neck where one link was to big but take it out and it was to tight. To bad they don't come in 1/2 sizes. *L*


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some photos of King Shepherds. I'm not sure why others think she is not a King Shepherd? As far as angulation goes, in the photos where she is standing she is in a GSD stack position which emphasizes angulation. Also keep in mind she is 8 months so is still not fully grown, she will likely get taller and fill out over time, and probably get more coat as she grows up.

Many of these (breeders) photos are King Shepherds at 6-9 months old:



































































Examples of King Shepherds in somewhat of a GSD stack:





























Here's some ('champion') King Shepherds in their normal stance which still have some noticeable angulation:


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

Shes 62 Lbs by the way







Vet said she is a bit skinny


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Not a Shiloh, I'm sure of that - had one before. She's a beautiful girl! Her weight appears fine by looking at the standing shot of her - you don't see any ribs. Alot of vets think GSDs are too skinny when really they are at a healthy weight. 62# sounds decent for an 8 month old female puppy - that's the adult weight of many average females. You'll want to keep her lean anyway - extra weight can lead to problems down the road.


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a video of her. I'm getting her spayed next Saturday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6sSjBsKigY


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: stizziHer name is Nalah (got it from the lion king . I tried adjusting her prong collar right behind her ears but it doesnt stay up there, it just slides down... I dont want to make it too tight.


Very pretty girl & welcome.









The prongs do fit kind of tight, but you need that correct fit. When on my boys it sits a couple of inches right below the ears & doesn't move. It is a tight fit & I can get 1 finger in between link & neck. If I add another link, the collar slides around the neck so, even though it seems/looks tight, that is the best fit & find get more reaction from the dog when correcting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just checking back to see how your new girl is doing







She is beautiful and seems to love the Kong squeeky ball! Hope to see more pics of her soon


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: stizziHer name is Nalah (got it from the lion king . I tried adjusting her prong collar right behind her ears but it doesnt stay up there, it just slides down... I dont want to make it too tight.


You might have to take one of the links out. I did and it made a big difference. Ive got one here whose working lines, adopted at almst 4 yr old, he was taking me down. With the prong adjusted right, I can hang on to him with one hand. He is so smart tho he now knows how to shake his head and shakke the collar down LOL 

Your new girl is gorgeous!!! beautiful coloring


----------

